# Favorite forced-air dryer?



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Bumping 


Anyone?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I have the 2 speed Metro. I have had it for years. I like it although I could use a more powerful one. It takes about 1/2 hour to 45 minutes to get Riley completely dry. He does have a heavy coat.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a Kool-Dry. Love it!

I used to have a Metro 4hp 2 speed, and then went to a DoubleK 2 speed. Neither of them had the power that my KoolDry has, and I love the variable speed control on it. DoubleK now has a variable speed model. If the KoolDry is too spendy for you, the DoubleK variable speed would be the model I would look at.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I use a Metro 2 speed dryer for Buddy- Body and neck high & face and belly low. He goes to sleep


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you! I'm looking now at the doublek & kooldry . Doublek & metro are more in my price range.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

My metro (4 hp) is not powerful enough, takes almost an hour for any one of my dogs to get bone dry....so I would not recommend it.


----------



## SeaGreen528 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have the CC Kool Dry. It is my favorite!! Never gets too hot, pretty quiet for a force dryer, and is very small and portable. I would definitely say it is worth the extra money because it lasts a long time.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I also have the CC Kool Dry. Love it!


----------



## JessiesGirl (Dec 8, 2011)

I actually use an Electrolux canister that has a blower port. The air is warm but powerful and I really can't argue with 2 tools in one. I also work for them so one is never too far out of reach.
My aunt had an Airforce dryer that I used once but it was too loud for me and the dog.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

If you are going high end like a Kool dry, why not go for the K9III...the volumetric flow of the kooldry at it's highest speed is only 125 CFM (cubic feet per minute) where as the k9III is around 245 CFM, so essentially twice as much air flow, out of a relatively similar hose, means you are getting twice the air speed. 

Their prices are pretty close, 

kool dry: $375

K9III; $400

When I want to spend a huge chunk of money the K9III is what I will be getting.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I used to be a Double K girl all the way... until I met these ones 
https://www.securewebexchange.com/p...d=969&osCsid=9e6392d427b3b617bc7923c3d76b3ea2


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

toliva said:


> I really need a forced air dryer for my pup. It seems like every other day he is wet, with as much as he loves water. Air-drying takes 8 hours when it's humid, and leads to rashes on his skin, but my other option is my hair dryer which is of course too hot for a dog.
> 
> I'm comparing the Bear-Power Dryer and the Metro AF commander. Anyone have either of these? or do you have another dryer you really like?


The Bear Power Dryer is more along the lines of the 1 speed Challengeairs. I wouldn't recommend a Metro. While they last forever, they also take forever to get the dog dry.

The Kool Dry and K9 dryers are more for people who are going to be using them almost daily with show dogs as they are quite pricey, too.

I personally don't really care for the Challengeair. I have had 2 of them-one with one motor(1 speed) and 1 with 2. I think they get too hot.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks all so much for your advice. I'm still trying to decide but all this has been really helpful. While we won't be using it daily, it is at least weekly if not more often. And if he stays wet, his skin blows up and it's work to calm it back down (medicated shampoos, abx....). I don't see this tapering off in the winter b/c we have an indoor dog pool just 15 minutes away, and we love it there. 

So anyway I am willing to make an investment. $400 is a lot for a non-show person w/ a single dog. I'm leaning toward that way though, with the way his skin is so sensitive to wetness, and that I have 3 long-hair daughters, so a long dry time is not an option! Thanks again.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

toliva said:


> Thanks all so much for your advice. I'm still trying to decide but all this has been really helpful. While we won't be using it daily, it is at least weekly if not more often. And if he stays wet, his skin blows up and it's work to calm it back down (medicated shampoos, abx....). I don't see this tapering off in the winter b/c we have an indoor dog pool just 15 minutes away, and we love it there.
> 
> So anyway I am willing to make an investment. $400 is a lot for a non-show person w/ a single dog. I'm leaning toward that way though, with the way his skin is so sensitive to wetness, and that I have 3 long-hair daughters, so a long dry time is not an option! Thanks again.


Which $400 dryer are you talking about? If you are talking about one of the K9's(either the K9II or K9III), a few words of caution. I love my K9 dryers(I have a II, a III and a mini I take to shows) and I would never be without them but I also have a lot more dogs to dry and they have thicker coats than the average dog. Both of the big k9's require a LOT of power. I have a dedicated outlet outside and one in the garage for my dryers. If I didn't, I would trip the circuits. I still sometimes trip a circuit and have to go flip the breaker back on if there are a lot of other things running in the house. Our house has been newly rewired so it isn't an issue there, it is that they require a lot of power for both those motors to be running at the same time. They are also rather noisy and when they say forced dryer, they mean forced dryer. It would litterally blow a young puppy off the grooming table with both motors on and quite frankly scare the bejesus out of them. If your dog is not used to being blow dried with a forced air dryer, it will take some time for him to get used to it and you will have to run it on one motor for at least a few times so he can get used to the force and the noise with both motors running. I can't take either of the big K9 dryers to shows with me as it would blow the circuits so I take my mini with me to shows. It still puts out a lot of power but not quite as noisy and doesn't require as much power, either.


----------

